# Adhesive on magnets for humidors.....



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, I've pretty much had it with these damn magnets that attach my heartfelt beads and my hygro's to my humi's. :frusty:

I followed all the directions, I let the magnets set up for a day before installing them, and I still get them falling off all the time!

My solution: A dab of superglue on the magnet. It dries quickly and also drys with no lingering smell. Those magnets aren't fallin off no more!!! :whoo:


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Personally I just skip the magnets and use velcro. Haven't had anything fall off yet.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Good idea! I might try that some time!!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

If you use velcro, be sure you get the "Industrial" grade. It has heavy duty adhesive and the hooks are way more aggressive. The stuff from the craft section at Walmart is crap. Try Lowe's or Home Despot.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Wanna bet? LMAO. When they do (and they will) try an epoxy called PC-7.:beerchug:


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Lol... if the superbly don't work ill try some epoxy next....... but let's hope the glue stays! Hehehe


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I use Velcro or just let the hygro sit on top of a sheet of cedar and I don't worry about any leeching of water at all. I use to use those stupid magnets as well and half the time they stick and the other half they are always coming off...so I subscribe to the KISS way of doing things. Velcro or let it stay loose in the humidor.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> I use Velcro or just let the hygro sit on top of a sheet of cedar and I don't worry about any leeching of water at all. I use to use those stupid magnets as well and half the time they stick and the other half they are always coming off...so I subscribe to the KISS way of doing things. Velcro or let it stay loose in the humidor.


Amen brother:dude: Amen!


----------



## Fibo (Sep 15, 2006)

I've used an industrial strength adhesive called E6000 with good success. I bought it at Michaels


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm with Gary... doesn't need hanging... just toss it in there!


----------

